# Allowing recursion into rsyncd module directories



## tay9000 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am wondering if it is possible to allow rescursion into rsyncd modules. For example, I have a module set up like the following:

```
[backup]
        path = /home/backup
        write only = yes
        read only = no
        auth users = backup
        secrets file = /usr/local/etc/rsyncd.secrets
```

But let's say for my push command I want to use:

```
rsync /file/i/want/to/transfer.gz rsync://backup@192.168.30.76:9000/backup/nagios/daily
```

It seems to not work. It says permission denied. I don't want to set up a module specifically for /home/backup/nagios/daily because I also have folders for other server backups and daily/weekly in each of those. So I'd rather be allowed to recurse into the module with my push command.

Is this possible?


----------



## tay9000 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nevermind this works by default. The permissions of the directory I was trying to write to was not writable by the Rsync Daemon which is why I was getting the permission denied error.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

tay9000 said:
			
		

> The permissions of the directory I was trying to write to was not writable by the Rsync Daemon which is why I was getting the permission denied error.


Sometimes the solution is staring you right in the face


----------

